# please help



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

My hamster woke up this morning and she keeps itching her fur. She's also very jumpy which hasn't happened before. I went to give her a treat and she got back in her bed. She's sleeping a lot too someone help I don't know much abiout what illness she could have but I just need some advice she's only about a month old please help I'm worried.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If your hamster is only a month old she should just have be weaned and just have left her mother or actually still be with her.

If she's itching it could be mites. Really you should take her to the vet as they will be able to tell you what is wrong.


----------



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thankyou, i have thought about doing that. sorry iv only just reembered. silly me! i put a month cause she has been with me a month but i got her when she was 8 weeks old from a garden centre. i always say a month cause thats how lng shes been with me. i was really worried this morning because i went in and alled her and she did come to the cage but when i offered her a treat she wouldnt take it when she usually dives at the chance for a treat. Then, i noticed no food had been eaten in her bowl. this was when i started to panick tbh. she then statred to itch her skin and this made me really upset. my dad phoned me during my lunch break and told me he had offered her a treat and fussed her and she took the treat also some of her food had gone. do you think i should still take her to0 the vets?


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is she drinking. I don't have a lot of experience with hammies. Would she lick something yummy off your fingers? I think if you're worried I would get her to the vet. Good luck.
Laura XXX


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's good that she's perked up but if you're still worried about her a little vet visit won't do any harm


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

How is she today ? 
Laura XXX


----------



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

hello sorry i havent replied . she has perked up a lot if im honest she is eating her food and is coming straight away when i call her. im jst always checkin on her cause i dont actually think she eats her food she stores it in her petting zone


----------

